# Alternative Software



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

While I am a big fan of the major software makers and use lot of their products, I'd like to dedicate a thread to alternative software. I admit it, I'm loyal to Microsoft, Adobe, Macromedia, Symantec and Autodesk, but some times I perfer the UI of lesser known programs.

*WARNING - This is not the thread to start software wars, just a list/explanation of what you use why you use it. And remember, everyone has different needs and tastes, what you think is the best for you is not the best for everyone else. Thank You *

Now that that's out of the way...My Contributions are Swish 2.0 over Flash MX. While Macromedia Flash is a very powerful web animation program, I find Swish to have a better user interface for me and it is much easier for me to use. Only drawback is that it's not as easy to insert into web pages if you use Dreamweaver do to file extensions. I do use both. I use Swish for experimenting and Flash for web pages.

Another Program I like is L View Pro over Adobe PhotoShop 7.0 for simple graphic editing. It's a relatively simple program, but has a much cleaner UI and makes simple editing a breeze.

For desktop publishing I prefer The Print Shop Deluxe 11 over MS Publisher XP and Adobe PageMaker 7.0. The reason being graphics. There are over a half a million graphics that come standard with The Print Shop. For personal things I use Publisher and PM, but when I do projects for $$$ or that will be seen by someone other then my immediate family and friends I always use The Print Shop.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I like Quattro Pro instead of 1-2-3 and Paradox instead of DBase. (so I'm a little late)


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

I used to like WordPerfect over MS word in the days of Windows 3.1, but now Word is the de facto standard so I use word. Why did I like WPWin60? Because it had alot of desktop publishing features and well, basically because it grew on me. But since MS word has basically caught up and we now have alot of those features in word (and since I got it free with my new DELL), I use word.

I like Nero over Roxio Easy CD creator because Nero supports alot more features like overburning and generally gives you more control. It's also very reliable and updated frequently.

For my work, I generally use more GNU software than commercial software. This is partly a cost issue, and it's also because we get the source code to modify freely. It also goes without saying that we use Linux and BSD for the same reason.

I am not a fan of Microsoft, but I am not a blind Linvocate either. I use what's best for the job. Sometimes that's Windows and sometimes that's GNU/Linux.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Calling Zac... How much do you like The GIMP? 

My list of the best "alternative software"...

OpenOffice - Great MS Office Alternative
IrfanView - IrfanView is a very fast graphical viewer that supports almost every image file format.
ThumbsPlus - manage all your images on your computer and print contact sheets.
SunOne Studio - Free Java IDE from Sun
MusicMatch - great MP3 player which also helps maintain your library.
Trillian - Connect to AIM, MSN Messenger, Yahoo! Messenger, ICQ and IRC all with one client.
AdAware - check your computer for spyware.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I prefer the GIMP to Adobe Photoshop. Better image compression (seriously, smaller files at the same quality if you use the settings right), more image effects. Photoshop has a place also.

I prefer MacOS X over Windows. Prettier interface, more stable, nicer to use.

AudioStation over Windows Media Player, far superiour sound quality and library management

Mozilla over IE, better page rendering, faster page loading

OpenOffice over Microsoft Office, free, easier to use, more fun program.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Agree on OpenOffice. Someone posted about it here a while back and I now use the spreadsheet on a daily basis for some stock market tracking that I do. Not a bad program at all from what I can see. I have to get into it a bit more when time permits.

For photo processing I use Paint Shop Pro 7.0, partially because it works well and is priced right and partially because I like the fact that the program was written by a part time software person and I like to root for the underdog. The person who wrote the program was a pilot for Northwest Airlines. The company (Jasc Software) is based about a mile from where I used to live in Minnesnowta (although I had no idea what they did when I lived there).

I have started to use Audio Station also since it was posted here. Some very nice features and organizational capabilities. I like it much.

For real time stock market tracking I use Medved QuoteTracker. This is a simply amazing program (and it's free). If you do any trading it integrates with most major on line brokers (and their data sources) so that you don't even have to go to your broker's site. It creates real time daily charts on a trade by trade basis. VERY impressive program and tons of features. They are constantly updating the program and communicate very well with the users. It is supported by a single changing banner ad, or is available on an annual (no banner) basis for $60 or so. Available at http://www.quotetracker.com/. This is a better program than most of the programs developed by the major on line brokerage houses. I can't say enough good things about this very interesting program and their support. They even have a support forum http://boards.quotetracker.com/board/ubbthreads.php and answer questions there all day long. I don't think they ever sleep.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

My brother comes on all the time and annoys me with his multiple ID's and he's using trillian.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

You should check out the GIMP Rking, it's free and better than PSP. It does have a relatively steep learning curve though...

And there's a reason AudioStation has got so good It's been around literally, forever. Since the early to mid 90's at least. It's had a LOT of time to develop, when programs like MusicMatch, WinAmp, and WiMP were just mere dreams. Of course, those older versions of AudioStation were a completely different program (mainly a fancy CD player for Windows 3.1 and later 95)


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zac _
> *It's been around literally, forever. Since the early to mid 90's at least. *


You trying to make us feel old?


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Opera web browser! It renders pages quickly and does not eat up system resourses as quickly as IE. Has built in pop-up killer. Yeah, the 'free' version has ads, but they're up in the corner and not pop-up type so I live with it.

However, Opera does not handle 100% of pages correctly (especially stuff using weird MS extentions) so I do keep IE on my systems (do I have a choice  )and use it regularly (maybe every two - three days).


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Mozilla instead of IE - for the sole reason that I can turn off po-ups. it's called "Do not open unrequested windows" in the security settings.

I'm sooooooooooo happy with that!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Ahhh ad blocking, something that has been greatly improved in the new version of Zone Alarm Pro and in NIS 2003. Only thing is that when I have the levels set on high (for ZA) it blocks animated GIFs, which cause emoticons to display incorrectly, but it's well worth it not to get annoying pop ups and other ads, especially from the one company I wish would go bankrupt yesterday, Doubleclick.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djlong _
> *Mozilla instead of IE - for the sole reason that I can turn off po-ups. it's called "Do not open unrequested windows" in the security settings.
> 
> I'm sooooooooooo happy with that! *


Putting the addresses of the adservers in your /etc/hosts to point to localhost or some other dummy value works nicely as well


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I forgot to mention MailWasher. Another great mail filtering program.


----------

